# Small cedar box with inlay and rounded sides



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I saw a video on line showing how to make this box with rounded sides and lineal inlay all around the four sides of the box. Mine is a little different than the one in the video but that video gave me the idea for this project. This box measures 6"x8"x2" deep. I put a Magnolia blossom inlay in the hinged lid but a plain top would also look nice. The lineal inlay all around the rounded sides is 1/16" poplar. The box is made of eastern red cedar and is flocked on the inside. The magnolia blossom inlay includes Poplar (leaves) Maple and Bois'darc. I used a wipe on poly for the finish. Lots of extra steps in making this. Fun to make, but I am not sure it is worth the effort as an item to sell.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a beautifully crafted box. The inlay work is magnificent.
If I could make something that pretty, I wouldn't think of selling it. Don't think the wife would let me anyway.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Jim, this is a very beautiful piece of work. I also completely understand your comment regarding making one to sell.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweet box, Jim Very unique!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks beautifully done to me Jim.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice box, great work.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's amazing. Wish I could do something like that.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice one Jim. I like projects that make people wonder how they were done.
I'm thinking this one does.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made two of these.  I will offer them for sale today at an outdoor sale. I will find out what shoppers think of it there.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Sold them both today. Priced at 20% more than the others I sell. Just may be worth making a few more.


----------

